# Annual Pool Inspections?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I hail from Vermont. 

We've quite a few outdoor pools that survive under a snowbank longer than in service here.

The wear/tear and maintenance is , given out climate, appreciable. 

I'd like to petition the powers that be in my state towards an annual inspection of all municipal and commercial pools.

We require annual inspections of ansul systems, fire alarm systems, sprinkler systems , so i don't see why this can't follow suit

As i suspect others have done this, there's no need for me to reinvent the wheel. Questions i would ask are, how does one go about it? what would the inspections consist of?

Thx in advance for your replies :thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*possible example?*

http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/forms/pdf_ucc/model_b&g_notice.pdf

~CS~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is rewire post if there ever was one. You should do free dock inspections.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why would you push for an inspection, when you dont know what needs an inspection? 
In theory it sounds like a great idea. 
But who foots the bill?


----------



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

NJ has the grounding and bonding certification for any 3 or more family residential pool, or any commercial, or institutional one every five years.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

electricbysullivan said:


> NJ has the grounding and bonding certification for any 3 or more family residential pool, or any commercial, or institutional one every five years.



Please tell us more Sully

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why would you push for an inspection, when you dont know what needs an inspection?
> In theory it sounds like a great idea.
> But who foots the bill?


Because i'm old, tired, and do not wish to waste another breath explaining hazards to bean counters worried only of their budgets Nac.

These sorts try my patience , in that they are like talking to a brick, but would be the first to point me out as the '_last electrician _' on site

It's time for the state to step up to the plate, bare it's teeth if needed

~CS~


----------



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Please tell us more Sully
> 
> ~CS~



Here is the code section that applies from the UCC

§ 5:23-2.18C Use and occupancy of swimming pools, spas and hot tubs
(a) It shall be unlawful to continue the use and occupancy of a swimming pool, spa or hot tub
until a copy of a valid bonding and grounding certificate has been made available to the
construction official, the pool, spa or hot tub has been inspected, and an electrical certificate of
compliance has been issued. This requirement shall apply to any swimming pool, hot tub or spa
located on any property other than one or two-family residential property and includes, but is not
limited to, pools, hot tubs or spas open for the use of members, residents or the public.


1. The electrical certificate of compliance shall be issued annually by the local enforcing agency upon the presentation of a valid bonding and grounding certificate, satisfactory completion of an inspection by the electrical subcode official and payment of an inspection fee. This certificate shall be 
evidence that, based upon a visual inspection, the wiring in or around the pool pump and associated electrical equipment is free from electrical safety hazards, and meets the applicable
requirements of the electrical subcode.
2. The bonding and grounding certificate shall be issued in accordance with

N.J.A.C. 5:23-2.20(e).
3. A bonding and grounding certificate shall also be required for swimming pools, spas, or hot tubs which either are newly constructed or have undergone modifications that impact the bonding or grounding system. No additional visual inspection shall be required for the issuance of an electrical certificate of compliance where a construction permit is issued for the electrical work pertaining to the pool, spa, or hot tub.
(b) The most recent bonding and grounding certificate and electrical certificate of compliance shall be posted in accordance with

N.J.A.C. 5:23-3.5(f).


As you can see there is no description, definition or minimum requirements listed. 
What you should do at a minimum is disconnect all grounds to pool devices such as lights and motors. Then take resistance reading between the grounds and then readings between all bonded parts. You disconnect the grounds so you can test bonding separate from the ground paths. Record your findings and anything readings with a high resistance reading should be repaired. The state has no guidance as to what ohms reading would be acceptable so it is up to you.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sully:thumbsup:, i may have to copy/paste that to our illustrious officials for their perusal....~CS~


----------



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

You may want to google that up further and find some bulletins or communicators (NJ code commentery) on the Jersey website of the blue book aka the UCC. Common FAQs if asked for this topic could be in there. Also look up the NJ state board of electrical examiners for their agenda or minutes. Sometimes a nugget about it could be in there.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm on it....~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

My pool failed my inspection this year.


----------

